# New member



## Gracie’s Mom (Aug 19, 2021)

I am a new member.  I hope you will approve me! Thanks……Jean Ericson


----------



## Gracie’s Mom (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello….yes, I am Gracie’s mom. I adopted her from a humane society about five years ago. She has been a good cat. I’m currently 81 years old and she has been a blessing for me! She is an indoor cat (but until I moved my bedroom downstairs, always tried to sneak out!). Thank you for writing!


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

aww, I bet gracie is very cute!


----------

